# splitting wood



## cpncoop (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey everybody,

Joined this site yesterday.... completely addictive.... love it! Anyways, I've got about 20 cords of wood that needs to be split. Is this too much to do by hand? Is there a hand held splitter you would reccommend to tackle something like this. The wood is all pretty green still, and if it's too much to try manually, I may invest in a splitter. Tractor supply co has a 22 ton splitter for about 1K (it's a Speeco I think - or Huskee - same thing). I've also seen one at home depot that's a Troy-Bilt. Any suggestions on how to go about splitting all this stuff would be appreciated. Thanks again for the help....


----------



## randyg (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to the site. 20 cords? Are you sure about that? If you mean swinging something on the end of a wooden handle "by hand', then the answer is no. To split 20 cord with one of those 1K dollar machines will be labor intensive but doable. Advise you say? This could be a good form of punishment for teenagers. Good luck!


----------



## isaaccarlson (Apr 23, 2010)

I would NEVER think of doing 20 cord by hand!!!! Are you sure you have 20 FULL cord and not 20 face cord? 20 cord is a LOT of wood. Get a splitter. That is the best advice I can give. I would rather pay for the splitter/gas to put in it than the toll splitting takes on a body.


----------



## bsearcey (Apr 23, 2010)

I would say depends on what the majority of the wood is (red oak vs black gum for example). If it is red oak (or something similar) then swing away, if it's black gum (or something similar) then get a splitter.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Apr 23, 2010)

how knotty is it? Straight grain is cake compared to knots if you are splitting by hand. Most of my wood would be durn neer imposible without a splitter...knots and stringy like string cheese.


----------



## woodbooga (Apr 23, 2010)

20 cords is a lot by maul. I bust up about 10-15 per year and it takes a while.

This site has a firewood forum, too. So if you don't get the info you want here, you might want to solicit input from the folks over there.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Apr 23, 2010)

And welcome to the AS forums.


----------



## Bowsaw Outlaw (Apr 23, 2010)

cpncoop said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> Joined this site yesterday.... completely addictive.... love it! Anyways, I've got about 20 cords of wood that needs to be split. Is this too much to do by hand? Is there a hand held splitter you would reccommend to tackle something like this. The wood is all pretty green still, and if it's too much to try manually, I may invest in a splitter. Tractor supply co has a 22 ton splitter for about 1K (it's a Speeco I think - or Huskee - same thing). I've also seen one at home depot that's a Troy-Bilt. Any suggestions on how to go about splitting all this stuff would be appreciated. Thanks again for the help....



Welcome to AS! 20 Cords Wow! It's according to how much time you have on your hands. You can do it with a maul a little along at the time everyday and on the weekends if you think your up to it. It aint' easy I've split by hand up until this year and I bought a splitter, makes it much easier, but I still enjoy splitting it by hand sometimes. If you want to go the hand rought here is what suggest:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_147592-302-1217000_4294857277_4294937087?productId=3013823&pl=1&currentURL=/pl_Axes,%2BPicks%2B_4294857277_4294937087_?rpp=15$No=15 

http://www2.fiskars.com/Products/Yard-and-Garden/Axes-and-Striking/Super-Splitting-Axe-28-inch 

Both are quick and light and want kill your back like heavier mauls. Might want to get you a good sledge hammer and wedges for the real Knottttteeeyyy' stuff too.

If you go the splitter rought I wouldn't go anything under about 24-25 Tons.

Good luck man!


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 23, 2010)

Bowsaw Outlaw said:


> Welcome to AS! 20 Cords Wow! It's according to how much time you have on your hands. You can do it with a maul a little along at the time everyday and on the weekends if you think your up to it. It aint' easy I've split by hand up until this year and I bought a splitter, makes it much easier, but I still enjoy splitting it by hand sometimes. If you want to go the hand rought here is what suggest:
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_147592-302-1217000_4294857277_4294937087?productId=3013823&pl=1&currentURL=/pl_Axes,%2BPicks%2B_4294857277_4294937087_?rpp=15$No=15
> 
> ...



+1 on the Fiskars


----------



## cpncoop (Apr 23, 2010)

Alright - I've got tons of time on my hands since it's on my land, so I've ordered a Fiskars and will work on it. Anything I can't split I can rent a splitter for. Thanks for the help....


----------



## bsearcey (Apr 23, 2010)

Good for you. When you stare at the finished stacks you'll know it was all you.


----------



## griffonks (Apr 23, 2010)

I was at a Sears Store in Colorado last week and they had that 28" Fiskers for about $45-regular price... decided I didn't need it and bought flare wrenches instead....


----------



## Treecutr (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a 25 Ton splitter from Tractor Supply, bought it about 5-6 years ago, still runs pretty strong, havn't had to put more than plug, oil,, and change Hydr fluid. It has split between 70-80 cords in that time, probably more. ( I let close friends and family use it too ) i still like to take a maul to stuff too. I can split faster by hand, but not sustained. best investment for my firewood I ever made!! and mu oldest kid will set and run the lever too. I'd get the splitter. Unless you have all Ash, LOL.


----------



## DJ4wd (Apr 24, 2010)

bsearcey said:


> Good for you. When you stare at the finished stacks you'll know it was all you.



And you will be a whole lot stronger and wishing you bought that huskee lol


----------



## turnkey4099 (Apr 24, 2010)

Depends on your outloook (and the type of wood as others have said). If it is job you want done quick, get a splitter. If you want some enjoyable excercise, do it manually a little at a time. The excercise you get will be better than paying for a club membership and nowhere near as boring. 

I had a homebuilt splitter since 1986 then bought a Troybilt last year. Neither of them moves except for the tough stuff or unless the 'to be split' pile gets too big. I prefer to do it manually as long as it isn't stringy or too knotty. Excercise is one thing, hard labor when you have choice is another . Of course I am in the 'retired' category so I have the time to spare.

Welcome to the site and be sure to check out the firwood and chainsaw forums.

Harry K


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 24, 2010)

DJ4wd said:


> And you will be a whole lot stronger and wishing you bought that huskee lol



I disagree I love splitting wood. I do about 8-10 cord a year all by hand. I guess if I had to finish 20 cords I would need a splitter but 20 cords is more then a years worth of wood so whats the rush. Hand splitting will keep you in shape. Also if you buy a less expensive splitter which is not so well designed ergonomically you may find your more sore at the end of the day from bending over for a splitter too short or reaching for a handle that some engineer said ah screw it right here is good as he walked out the door for lunch. I borrowed one from a neighbor and gave it right back because it was hurting my back more then anything else.


----------



## D&B Mack (Apr 26, 2010)

I split all of mine by hand and my wife helps me stack. (stacking is the part that wears me out and I hate it). I hand split about 25 cords a year. But i do it on weekends and in the morning before work as well. Sometimes I like it better than going to the gym.

Here's the mauls I use, depends on the wood I am splitting.

Someone else posted this previously, I have the older version, but should be similar, good for the easy splitting stuff.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_147592-302-1217000_4294857277_4294937087?productId=3013823&pl=1&currentURL=/pl_Axes,%2BPicks%2B_4294857277_4294937087_?rpp=15$No=15

Good for the mid size wood:

http://www.stihlusa.com/handtools/PA80-Splitting-Maul.html

And for the big stuff:

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=15780&catID=

For the mega maul, it hits with more blunt force, so it doesn't always thoroughly split the wood, but it will crack it.

I also use wedges and sledge hammer for the wye trees and such.


----------



## Saw Bones (Apr 26, 2010)

cpncoop said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> Joined this site yesterday.... completely addictive.... love it! Anyways, I've got about 20 cords of wood that needs to be split. Is this too much to do by hand? Is there a hand held splitter you would reccommend to tackle something like this. The wood is all pretty green still, and if it's too much to try manually, I may invest in a splitter. Tractor supply co has a 22 ton splitter for about 1K (it's a Speeco I think - or Huskee - same thing). I've also seen one at home depot that's a Troy-Bilt. Any suggestions on how to go about splitting all this stuff would be appreciated. Thanks again for the help....



Thats a lot of work. It could be done by hand, a little at a time if you're not in a hurry. If you gotta get it done, either buy or rent a splitter. 

Welcome to the site.


----------



## cpncoop (Apr 26, 2010)

How do you like the Stihl splitting maul? Is it substantially better than similar 8 lb mauls? Seems a bit pricey, just curious what your opinion of it was....


----------



## D&B Mack (Apr 26, 2010)

cpncoop said:


> How do you like the Stihl splitting maul? Is it substantially better than similar 8 lb mauls? Seems a bit pricey, just curious what your opinion of it was....



Is it better than most...yes. Is it worth the money...maybe/maybe not. Guess it depends on how much wood you are splitting. I got a good deal on it because I bought it when I purchased my 660. But I agree, it is over-priced, which is paying for those 5 letters on the handle.


----------



## ronnyb (Apr 27, 2010)

I think you should do it by hand, and post pictures of yourseld along the way. Kind of like The Biggest Loser. I'd go with the hydraulic splitter myself.


----------



## cpncoop (Apr 27, 2010)

Sounds good! It'll will start with me splitting woods by hand for a few weeks, then have a picture of me buying a hydraulic unit :greenchainsaw:


----------



## oscar4883 (Apr 27, 2010)

I split all my wood by hand and the wife stacks as well. If you have the time and room you will be fine. Throw all the crotchy, nasty stuff in a pile and borrow a splitter for it or just cut it up small.


----------



## cpncoop (May 6, 2010)

UPDATE: I've been splitting for the last week. Started out with an old 6 lb axe, which works well. Occasionally I had to use the 8 lb maul, and once or twice, a cone wedge with a sledge. Going well.... Got the Fiskars SS in the mail yesterday - what a tool! I can't believe how well it works, and the short handle isn't an issue so long as you are splitting on top of a block. Thorugh about 1.5 cords, but hopefully will crank through much more this weekend with the SS.


----------



## KD57 (May 6, 2010)

I think splitting 20 cords even w/ a splitter is tough, but I'm old. 
I would at least rent one if you don't buy one. Call a few buddies over, and you can get it done pretty quick. The actual splitting time is not bad, but it's all the handling of the pieces that eats time up. That is what the buddies are for.


----------



## bsearcey (May 6, 2010)

Awesome! Yeah the SS is sweet. I split all my stuff on the ground and not on a block. I find that if you stand properly (feet shoulder width apart) then splitting on the ground is no problem. It does help the edge of the SS from getting too dinged up by using a block, but I prefer splitting on the ground. Seems to be more productive by taking out some lifting. Plus you can lean the pieces against other things on the ground if they are off balance. Anyway, do some stretching before and a have fun.


----------

